# Home Made Foam Saw (scroll saw)



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

BileFreeze said:


> If this is in the wrong place, please move it. I just couldn't find a place for diy tools or equipment.
> 
> Here is my foam saw! (maybe it goes by another name I'm not privy to).
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

Awesome! I've seen the handheld ones, but those aren't nearly large enough!


----------

